# Daughter/Sister First Rod



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

My daughter and Brad K's little sister is working on her first rod. She wanted me to post what is done so far. I will post more as she goes.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks like its turning out nice....


----------

